# Advice on beefing up an F150 front suspension



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought a 7'6'' Western Unimount Pro an I have a 2000 F150. The blade is about 650 pounds, and the truck handles it decently. Although I plan to have the plow on a long time this winter and due to handling, general safety, and look (sagging front end isn't all that cool looking) I decided to put a little attention to my front end. The ball joints are all brand new, so components I feel can handle this throughout the season, (it will give her a workout, but she'll survive) 
What I would like some insight on is that I am deciding on buying the timbrens bump stop kit for the front, should handle better and handle the weight better. Additionally I am thinking of getting the torsion bars cranked. I found a key kit on ebay (comes w/ block for the rear so the rake is maintained) for a decent price. The keys reposition the torsion bars as I understand, correct? As opposed to just cranking them. I was told that the kit doesn't make the ride any worse as simple cranking does. The 2'' lift in the front would be perfect, but at that point, will the timbrens be pointless (bump stops never make contact) or am I thinking of it all wrong? And could it simply be that they BOTH aid the situation. Also the ebay kits comes w/ 3'' for the rear... If I add these too, do you think that my truck will still have that sagging look, albeit not as close to the ground, but same angle of sag or does a torsion bar crank/keys make it hold up the weight a bit more? 

Thanks for any responses, just trying to make sense of all of this.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The lift keys do the exact same thing as cranking your current keys, they twist the torsion bar further. Lift keys/cranking do not change the load carried by your torsion bars. Ride impact from either is minimal for a small amount of lift.


----------

